# BAy Rap??



## dankman121 (Jul 11, 2008)

slaps...

in your opinion whos on right now?

for me its the jack, bavgate, jdiggs is still cool, rydah j klyde., husulah of course. messymarv, nickatina sometimes. and yeah

opinions,, if anybody listens to bay shet??


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 11, 2008)

san quinn blapz hard. messy marv as well, he's the bays tupac no doubt about it

i like clyde carson, tho his freestyle game is weak. mistah fab is pretty sick too. traxamillion makes some sick songs (check out from the hood, has everyone mentioned in this thread on it).. i also like diligentz, they're pretty sick.. and you cant forget e40. he's the pioneer of the bay movement next to mac dre.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 13, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> san quinn blapz hard. messy marv as well, *he's the bays tupac* no doubt about it
> 
> i like clyde carson, tho his freestyle game is weak. mistah fab is pretty sick too. traxamillion makes some sick songs (check out from the hood, has everyone mentioned in this thread on it).. i also like diligentz, they're pretty sick.. and you cant forget e40. he's the pioneer of the bay movement next to mac dre.


  i thought tupac was the bays tupac?


----------



## grape swisha (Jul 13, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> messy marv as well, he's the bays tupac


wouldnt tupac be tha bay tupac.....he did live in oakland for a while


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jul 14, 2008)

Nickatina be on the llello too much. He's aiight though.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 14, 2008)

J stalin.....


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jul 18, 2008)

i rock mac dre, dubbe, PSD, j diggs, mistah f.a.b., team knoc, the team, rydah j klyde, bavgate, kadda mac, beeda weeda, dem hoodstarz, dilligentz got sum chill shit, keak da sneak, yukmouth, mc hammer(oooooo yeah kickin it old school), jt tha bigga figga, sean t, mr. kee, trax, gaha i got hella more jus too blazed to think

used to like e-40 but he a sell out


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 18, 2008)

no hiero love?


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Jul 18, 2008)

I love some nickatina.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 19, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> i thought tupac was the bays tupac?


i mean with a pulse


----------



## Yeah (Jul 20, 2008)

Shpongle Spores said:


> I love some nickatina.


Nickatina's my favorite. Nothing slaps harder than YouTube - Andre Nickatina Jungle in an impala with four 15's in the trunk. Each with their own 1000 watt amp. I don't know how many batteries the dude had in that car, but I was definitely near deaf for 3 days.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Nickatina's my favorite. Nothing slaps harder than YouTube - Andre Nickatina Jungle in an impala with four 15's in the trunk. Each with their own 1000 watt amp. I don't know how many batteries the dude had in that car, but I was definitely near deaf for 3 days.


with that amount of stupidity in the trunk, any song will leave you like that. four 15s? jesus christ. that's over doing it, i h8 when ppl do that bullshit


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 20, 2008)

and you want a song that slaps hard??

YouTube - Traxamillion - From The Hood

look no further..that shit is the anthem right there


----------



## ghengiskhan (Jul 20, 2008)

You guys pretty much got it covered. I'm a pisces but I'd rather be a killa whale, damn near shake a car apart with some JL W7's.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> with that amount of stupidity in the trunk, any song will leave you like that. four 15s? jesus christ. that's over doing it, i h8 when ppl do that bullshit





hyphyjoose said:


> and you want a song that slaps hard??
> 
> YouTube - Traxamillion - From The Hood
> 
> look no further..that shit is the anthem right there


not bad ... but I still think either A+, Opio, or Del have more flow in their little finger than these guys.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> not bad ... but I still think either A+, Opio, or Del have more flow in their little finger than these guys.


well, you're coming from a different perspective. lyrical hip hop? of course they do. but this is bay rap. del, opio, heiro, a+, etc. they don't rap about hustlin', which is what a majority of bay rap is about. and san quinn is actually a sick spit, don't sleep on him.. you should check some of his other shit out.. sly boogy as well, although he's from inland empire which is more LA..


----------



## Yeah (Jul 21, 2008)

ghengiskhan said:


> You guys pretty much got it covered. I'm a pisces but I'd rather be a killa whale, damn near shake a car apart with some JL W7's.


My favorite nickatina song right there. I like a lot of his older albums. Back when he was "Dre Dog" and shit. Since '84 slaps.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jul 21, 2008)

i really dig lyrics bron but havent seen him live in a while and dont know if hes "hot in the bay" since ive never been there


----------



## dankman121 (Oct 13, 2008)

i saw nickatina in chico like a moth ago shit was cool he was singin some mobfigaz shit it was clean the rest of the acts sucked tho


----------

